
Quart: a Python asyncio web microframework with the same API as Flask - happy-go-lucky
https://gitlab.com/pgjones/quart
======
cristobal23
Very interesting! Quart reminds me of Klein,
[https://klein.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://klein.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

